# [MS Word] Adressen automatisch auf Etiketten drucken?!



## daDom (24. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Meine Mum möchte eine Sammlung von Adressen in Word eintippen und dann ganz komfortabel auf Etiketten ausdrucken.

Ich meine diese Etiketten, die man abziehen kann und die sich auf Briefe kleben lassen.

Es sollen so uzm die 100Addis werden.

Könnt ihr mir helfen, wie ich dies realisieren könnte?




Gruß
daDom


----------



## Pardon_Me (24. Februar 2004)

Eine Idee: geht ganz einfach:

1) Excel-Datei mit den gewünschten Daten
2) Word-Datei mit Serienbrief (so formatieren, dass du möglichst viele Etiketten auf ein "Blatt" (diese klebenden) bekommst)
3) "Blatt/Blätter" in den Drucker (empfiehlt sich A4 oder größer wenn möglich und dann zuschneiden)

=>fertig


----------



## houserboy (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
im Word unter Extras, je nach Word Version, den Bereich Seriendruck, Briefe und Etiketten oder so ähnlich öffnen.
Dann kann man unter Eigenschaften das Papier auswählen dass man bedrucken will.
Ab dann muss man ein bischen probieren bis es richtig passt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pardon_Me (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von houserboy _
> *Hallo,
> im Word unter Extras, je nach Word Version, den Bereich Seriendruck, Briefe und Etiketten oder so ähnlich öffnen.
> Dann kann man unter Eigenschaften das Papier auswählen dass man bedrucken will.
> ...



Is aber gar nicht notwendig.
Geht auch ohne spezielle Einstellungen...


----------



## daDom (24. Februar 2004)

Hi!


Auf die Serienbriefe bin ich gar nicht gekommen...  

Vielen Dank - ich glaube das könnte es sein...



Gruß
daDom


----------

